# loach with belly bulge



## tinarose9124 (Jun 14, 2013)

I currently have a fifteen gallon column tank with four rasboras one electric blue ram two corys two otocinclus and two khuli loaches. I just recently got the electric blue ram and the two otocinclus . It has been about a week and I noticed that one of my kuhil loaches has developed bulges in its stomach. He/she sis still eating but not moving very much. I have just pulled him into a breeding net to get some pictures and make sure he is ok. I am going to get all of mylevels checked and add them one as soon as I can but I am attaching a couple pictures. Any help would 've greatly appreciated !


----------



## tinarose9124 (Jun 14, 2013)

Gh60, kh180, ph 6.5, no2 0, no3 20


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

How long have you had the loaches?
It is my understanding they are all wild caught and therefore often arrive with an internal parasite problem that could take weeks to show?
It is also possible it was/is just weak(its immune system) and one of the new fish(ram or otto) could have brought something in?
I honestly don't know what is the issue but I would keep a close eye on other fish for any symptom.If it is a parasite then it will probly spread to others in tank.


----------



## tinarose9124 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have had the two loaches for about two years now, I have been thinking it could be the other fish bringing in a parasite, but what could I use to treat it?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I can't be sure what med should be used without knowing exaclty what parasite we are dealing with.There are many different meds that work on particular issues.
Best bet is to search as much info on "internal parasites" and try to figure what is wrong.
Unfortunately the loach looks very ill and I don't give it good odds,worse is IF it is an internal parasite there is very good chance all fish in the tank have been exposed also.
Try to list any other symptoms you notice or search those issues.
Sorry!


----------



## tinarose9124 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have done a lot of research and i have been unable to find anything similar to what my loach is going through. I've been watching her and she is still eating (been feeding her a pea and flake mixture) and moving around pretty well. If anyone else has any idea, any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

Would inkmaker know what this is???


----------



## tinarose9124 (Jun 14, 2013)

I actually lost the loach last night  but i wanted to know what i should do to protect the rest of the fish?? I know i need to do a substantial water change but should i do any medicine to help? I havent seen any signs that any of them are sick but ya never know!


----------



## discusbreeder (Oct 7, 2014)

either kidney damage or eggbound. Either can be fatal. Only an autopsy will tell for sure.


----------

